# Panther 600 V12



## James6605 (Oct 22, 2014)

An own design , air cooled V12, with a propellor speed reduction gearbox and supercharger.
The conrod is the first one. Needs different bolts, and both ends still need reaming.

The bright yellow cylinder heads are 3D prints, in order to check dimensions etc before cutting metal.


----------



## AdvenJack (May 27, 2018)

Quite wonderful !!!!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 27, 2018)

Very impressive build. You've got a lot of hours in this one.--Brian


----------



## e.picler (May 27, 2018)

Impressive work. Congratulations!
I saw that it will be Glow Plug version.
Was it CNC machined? Which CAM are you using?

Edi


----------



## ShopShoe (May 28, 2018)

Congratulations. Wonderful work so far. If you posted anything on this one earlier I missed it.

I hope you'll post more of your progress on this. 

--ShopShoe


----------



## James6605 (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks gents.
It was CNC machined, but due to time constraints I haven't touched it in years.

Busy clearing away some domestic chores and I will get back into it.

I'll keep the thread alive when I get something done.


----------



## Kskie (Jul 7, 2018)

Wow very impressive workmanship


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 14, 2018)

WOW!  That is awesome, and you apparently have some cool toys to make it with.  That block was all stitched on a CNC machine.  That crank looks awesome too.


----------



## James6605 (Sep 21, 2018)

Some progress has been made on the cylinder heads in the last week.
The observant will see that I got all excited and machined the cam center too low, so there is not enough room for the valves!
 Check twice, cut once as they say.
Revision 1 being done this weekend thanks to my ever patient brother.


----------



## James6605 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Rudy (Sep 21, 2018)

What can one say... this is art. Please ceep us updated. Very entertaining.
Rudy


----------



## Cymro77 (Sep 21, 2018)

Beautiful, as someone noted - you must have some neat toys in your workshop!  I love it.


----------



## James6605 (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words Gents.

I do have a home converted CNC mill, but all this work was done by my brother Andrew at work. (He's the new member Andrew Routledge that just liked the thread)
He consults as a tool and die maker for 3 machine shops. The owners have been VERY generous with their equipment available at no cost  to support us. They even get nose out of joint when we do work at one of the other shops in preference to theirs.
Wonderful people.


----------



## Greg Penty (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes James. Nose very out of joint. That 4 th axis is sitting idle!


----------



## Andrew Routledge (Sep 21, 2018)

Greg Penty said:


> Yes James. Nose very out of joint. That 4 th axis is sitting idle!


Nobody cares


----------



## James6605 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey Greg!!
One of our generous friends.


----------



## Greg Penty (Sep 21, 2018)

No snarky comments from the spanner boy please.


----------



## Greg Penty (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi James. Previous comment not intended for you hehe!


----------



## James6605 (Oct 2, 2018)

In our local indigenous language, the word for metal or steel is Simbi.
My brother Andrew’s nickname is Professor Simbi, and the latest cylinder head photo shows why he’s called that!


----------



## payner (Oct 2, 2018)

As someone already said " this is art " .
Can I ask what cad program you are using ?


----------



## James6605 (Oct 2, 2018)

We are using Autocad .


----------



## James6605 (Oct 4, 2018)

Now this is getting exciting. The gent in the photo is Colin, one of our generous supporters.


----------



## NickP (Oct 4, 2018)

Amazing project. Really looking forward to hearing it run. (Wish I could stick it in a scale aircraft and fly it too but it would have to be something really special to warrant the potential risk!) Please keep the pictures coming, thanks for sharing.


----------



## James6605 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks Nick . It will fly, in a 50cc Stick at first till we get the bugs worked out, and we will see where to after that. Hopefully a WW2 allied fighter of some sort.


----------



## James6605 (Oct 15, 2018)

This week’s progress.


----------



## Andrew Routledge (Oct 15, 2018)

The pictures do it no justice  !


----------



## mortimer (Oct 16, 2018)

If steel is called simba.  Where in southern Africa  are you from?


----------



## James6605 (Oct 16, 2018)

Simbi. We live in South Africa.


----------



## colin123 (Oct 17, 2018)

Fantastic work lads


----------



## James6605 (Oct 30, 2018)

Life throws some crazy stuff at you sometimes. We posted some progress photos of our engine on our facebook group, and the owner a very reputable race car transmission manufacturer saw  the quality of my brother's work, and he has offered Andrew a job in the U.K. He is emigrating this Saturday.
I will continue to build the engine myself, with the help of Greg where needed, but I'm feeling both proud of Andrew, and gutted at the same time.
I will miss him terribly, but wish him all the best in his new adventure!


----------



## Ricardo de Sena (Oct 31, 2018)

Great Work Man!!!


----------

